# "Parole culturali"



## Landslide89

Non so se questa discussione rispetta le regole del forum ma spero di sì perché credo sia interessante. Nella sezione solo italiano si parlava dell'uso sessista del linguaggio. Mi piacerebbe allargare la discussione e invitare tutti a elencare quelle parole che nascondono due modi diversi, da parte del popolo italiano e di quello francese, di guardare il mondo.
Il primo esempio che mi viene in mente:

*"funerale" = enterrement*

In Italia si dà più risalto all'aspetto religioso, in francese, in modo più laico,mi sembra si voglia dire che si viene messi sotto terra e basta.

Spero che il filo non venga chiuso...Un saluto


----------



## london31

Ciao Landslide89, concordo con te.
L'Italia ha sempre più o meno avuto un approccio più religioso riguardo tutto, soprattutto nella cultura meridionale.
Basti pensare a Ugo Foscolo ne "Dei Sepolcri" dove biasima Napoleone per aver trasferito i cimiteri fuori dal centro abitato. 
In realtà per Foscolo i cimiteri erano un esempio per le generazioni future.  In Italia la Chiesa è sempre stata presente:
Guerra tra guelfi e ghibellini
Patti Lateranensi fascisti
Lo stato della chiesa che comprendeva Roma e dintorni. 
Comunque credo che questa sia una bellissima caratteristica Italiana che andrebbe conservata con cura.
Noi italiani siamo più generalmente legati alla tradizione, mentre i francesi presumo abbiano un punto di vista più laico della società.
Spero che in futuro  si riuscirà combinare le due visioni sociali.
Saluti


----------



## albyz

Ciao Landslide89,

sulla questione storico-culturale non mi pronuncio, anche se le considerazioni tue e di london31 mi sembrano più che pertinenti.

Nel caso specifico di "funerale = enterrement", va forse ricordato che esiste anche "funérailles" e "sepoltura" quindi entrambe le lingue lasciano morire in pace sia credenti che atei ;-)

Pace linguistica a tutti ;-)


----------



## pomar

Ciao a tutti! Sarei anche d'accordo sulle premesse riguardanti le differenze culturali, ma non sul significato religioso della parola "funerale". Un funerale può essere anche civile (senza nessuna funzione religiosa).


----------



## albyz

pomar said:


> Ciao a tutti! Sarei anche d'accordo sulle premesse riguardanti le differenze culturali, ma non sul significato religioso della parola "funerale". Un funerale può essere anche civile (senza nessuna funzione religiosa).



Direi che l'osservazione non fa una piega. Stavamo per seppellire il senso vero della parola...


----------



## Landslide89

Aggiungo solo che in francese "funérailles" è una cerimonia piuttosto sontuosa..La parola infatti appartiene a un registro più elevato rispetto a "enterrement" e "obsèques" e secondo me questo deriva dal fatto che comunque c'è un retaggio religioso dietro a questa parola.. Lo sfarzo della Chiesa fa capolino...


----------

